# 

## EDZIA

_Piękną tradycją naszego forum jest licytacja prac dzieci z Ogniska Marymont._

_Serdecznie zapraszamy_ 


T*U MOŻNA ZOBACZYĆ PRACE:* *zobacz jakie piękne*

_Stan licytacji: 2 360 zł_

Dane do przelewów:

 Stowarzyszenie Twórczych Pedagogów "STARA 4"
 Nr konta 50 1240 1138 1111 0010 3585 3126 

 koniecznie z dopiskiem: Darowizna Ognisko „Marymont”

UWAGA: Odbiór osobisty prac mile widziany - ul. Dęblińska 6 Warszawa (przez cały dzień). Gratisowo najnowszy numer Muratora 1/2012.

----------


## swojaczka

No to zaczynajmy :smile: Poproszę kartkę nr 6 za 50 zł

----------


## Nefer

Ha !!! Moja ulubiona aukcja  :smile:  :smile:  

Kartka nr. 5 poproszę za 50 pln.

----------


## Elfir

Big Lebovsky - za 30 zł

----------


## Żelka

Ja poproszę - 
*19. Mikołaj "Zrobiony na szaro" - cena wywoławcza - 20 zł  - Żelka 30zł*

----------


## Zbigniew100

Poproszę



> 8. Bombka "Czerwony jak...." - cena wywoławcza - 20 zł


40 zł

----------


## moniha

core wikinga za 50 poprosze

----------


## cronin

Simpatico nr 15 poproszę za 30zł i nr 11 big lebovsky za 40zł  :smile:

----------


## ngel

13. Choinka "Biała dama" 40 pln  :Smile:

----------


## AgnesK

Poproszę
_5. Anioł "Kto mi dał skrzydła?" - cena wywoławcza - 20 zł
za 30 zł
_

----------


## artmag

_6. Anioł "Rudy Precelek" - cena wywoławcza - 20 zł

30 zł
_

----------


## Elfir

Greenpeace - 30 zł

----------


## Inż. Święty Mikołaj

*Drogie Forumowe Ludki, zaczęliście bardzo dobrze . 
Dziękuję niezawodnym Moderatorom i Żelce za prowadzenie aukcji.*

----------


## dorbie

Ja poproszę bombka Mandaryna za *30zł*

----------


## verunia

A ja poproszę bombkę Błekitna Lagune za 30 zł  :bye:

----------


## niebieska

Gwiazda Muratora po raz pierwszy....40 zł.

----------


## bwojtek

_41. Kartka świąteczna nr 10_ 
 Daję 50zł.

----------


## Żelka

Co tu dziś tak cicho? Proszę nas aż tak nie oszczędzać, damy rady z tym liczeniem i wpisami! Daliśmy rady u naszego Frania gdzie było ponad 100 różnych fantów. 
To tutaj, to pestka!  :wink: 
Dawać nam tu wszystkich Mikołajów do licytowania!  :Smile:

----------


## tabaluga1

To ja poproszę 
_16. Choinka "Bombay"_ - 40zł

----------


## JAGODA 51

To ja poproszę poz. 14 choinka "Zielony zawrót głowy" 40 zł.

----------


## Żelka

Co to, w zimowy sen zapadli? Ale no, no.., zimy nie ma.., jeszcze!  :Smile:  Po 18-tym podobno ma być!  :wink:

----------


## bwojtek

Brak reklamy! Wątek jest mało widoczny! Proponuję zrobić mailing do wszystkich userów z informacją o licytacji lub powiesić ogłoszenie w każdym wątku! Ja zupełnie przez przypadek zauważyłem, że jest licytacja.

----------


## Żelka

Chyba masz rację Wojtku!

----------


## amigo1974

A jak można obejrzeć te prace bo ich nie widzę?

----------


## Żelka

Są tutaj
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...niska-MARYMONT

----------


## Żelka

_Piękną tradycją naszego forum jest licytacja prac dzieci z Ogniska Marymont._
_Zdjęcia prac już się pojawiły_
_Zatem licytację czas zacząć._

*Tutaj można zobaczyć zdjęcia wszystkich prac*
*Tutaj klikając na każdą nazwe, można obejrzeć odzielnie każdą pracę*

_Serdecznie zapraszamy_ 


_Stan licytacji: 1 360 zł_


*Licytowane przedmioty - jak zwykle piękne i oryginalne:*


_1. Mikołaje"Ludzie Chudego" kpl - cena wywoławcza - 20 zł_

_2. Mikołaje"Gang Olsena" kpl - cena wywoławcza - 20 zł_

_3. Bombka "Pagoda" - cena wywoławcza - stary - 100zł_

_4. Bombka "Złota Draża" - cena wywoławcza - AgnesK - 30zł_

_5. Anioł "Kto mi dał skrzydła?" - cena wywoławcza -AgnesK - 30zł_

_6. Anioł "Rudy Precelek" - cena wywoławcza - artmag - 30zł_

_7. Bombka "Wężykiem Jasiu, wężykiem" - cena wywoławcza jareko - 100zł_

_8. Bombka "Czerwony jak...." - cena - Zbigniew100 - 40 zł_ 

_9. Choinka "Gontem Kryta" - cena wywoławcza - artmag - 30 zł_

_10. Choinka "zielono mi" - cena wywoławcza - artmag - 30 zł_ 

_11. Bombka "Big Lebovsky" - cena - cronim - 40 zł_ 

_12. Drzewko "Do góry nogami" - cena wywoławcza - 20 zł_ 

_13. Choinka "Biała Dama" - cena - ngel - 40 zł_ 

_14. Choinka "Zielony zawrót głowy" - cena wywoławcza - JAGODA51- 40 zł_ 

_15. Drzewko "Simpatico" - cena cronin - 30 zł_ 

_16. Choinka "Bombay" - cena tabaluga1 - 40 zł_ 

_17. Choinka "Orient Express" - cena wywoławcza - sheenaz- 40zł_ 

_18. Szyszka "Ale Szycha" - cena wywoławcza - 20 zł_ 

_19. Mikołaj "Zrobiony na szaro" - cena wywoławcza jareko - 100 zł_

_20. Mikołaj "Damessa" - cena wywoławcza -cronin - 30 zł_ 

_21. Mikołaj "Córka Wikinga" - cena wywoławcza - moniha - 50zł_

*22. Mikołaj "Zadziwiony" - cena wywoławcza - Żelka* - *30 zł* 

_23. Bombka "Najpiękniejsza z klasy" - cena wywoławcza -sheenaz-30zł_

_24. Bombka "Purple Rain" - cena wywoławcza - Witek86 - 50zł_

_25. Bombka "Róża Pustyni" - cena wywoławcza - sheenaz - 50zł_ 

_26. Bombka "Greenpeace" - cena wywoławcza - Elfir - 30zł_

_27. Bombka "Guns n`Roses" - cena wywoławcza - jareko 100 zł_

_28. Bombka "Mandaryna" - cena wywoławcza - dorbie - 30zł_

_29. Bombka "Błękitna Laguna" - cena wywoławcza - verunia - 30zł_ 

_30. Bombka "Krakowianka" - cena wywoławcza -cronin - 20 zł_

_31. Choinka "Gwiazda Muratora - cena niebieska - 40 zł_ 

_32. Kartka świąteczna nr 1 - cena wywoławcza - 20 zł_ 

_33. Kartka świąteczna nr 2 - cena wywoławcza - 20 zł_ 

_34. Kartka świąteczna nr 3 - cena wywoławcza - 20 zł_ 

_35. Kartka świąteczna nr 4 - cena wywoławcza - 20 zł_ 

_36. Kartka świąteczna nr 5 - cena Nefer - 50 zł_ 

_37. Kartka świąteczna nr 6 - cena swojaczka- 50 zł_ 

_38. Kartka świąteczna nr 7 - cena wywoławcza - 20 zł_ 

_39. Kartka świąteczna nr 8 - cena wywoławcza - 20 zł_ 

_40. Kartka świąteczna nr 9 - cena wywoławcza - 20 zł_ 

_41. Kartka świąteczna nr 10 - cena bwojtek- 50 zł_

----------


## jareko

7. Bombka "Wężykiem Jasiu, wężykiem" - cena wywoławcza - 20 zł
kupuję za 100,- PLN

I dziwię się, doprawdy dziwię się, że licytacja tak niemrawo przebiega i tak żal wam pieniędzy na szczytny cel

----------


## witek86

czy mozna kupic kilka szt tego samego ? chodzi mi o pozycje 24 fioletowa bombka 
płacimy jak?
pozdrawiam

----------


## jareko

27. Bombka "Guns n`Roses" - cena wywoławcza - 20 zł 
a niech tam  :smile:  
licytuję 100,-

----------


## jareko

i jeszcze 
19. Mikołaj "Zrobiony na szaro" - cena wywoławcza Żelka - 30zł
licytuję 100,-

----------


## Żelka

> czy mozna kupic kilka szt tego samego ? chodzi mi o pozycje 24 fioletowa bombka 
> płacimy jak?
> pozdrawiam


Nie można. (ale niech Redakcja sama może powie, bo może jest mozliwość dorobienia, kto wie, nikt na wcześniejszych aukcjach nie pytał o takie rzeczy, było sprzedawane to co jet) 
Sądzę, że w tym roku tak samo jest do wyboru tylko to co tam na fotkach widać i w ilości w jakiej jest wystawione. 
*Halo Redakcjo jak to jest z tym teraz?* 
Na koniec aukcji będzie otwarty odzielny watek gdzie będą podane wszystkie informacje dotyczące zakończenia transkacji. Czyli jak zapłacić, na jakie konto, komu podać adres do wysyłki i ksero potwierdzenia wpłaty itp.

----------


## AgnesK

To my prosimy jeszcze za 30 zł
4.    *Bombka styropianowa "Złota Draża"*

----------


## witek86

To ja dam za 24 (fioletowa bombka) dam 50zł
Najgorsze jest to że jestem anonimowym hazardzistą  :smile:

----------


## jareko

> Nie można. (ale niech Redakcja sama może powie, bo może jest mozliwość dorobienia, kto wie, nikt na wcześniejszych aukcjach nie pytał o takie rzeczy, było sprzedawane to co jet) 
> Sądzę, że w tym roku tak samo jest do wyboru tylko to co tam na fotkach widać i w ilości w jakiej jest wystawione. 
> *Halo Redakcjo jak to jest z tym teraz?* 
> Na koniec aukcji będzie otwarty odzielny watek gdzie będą podane wszystkie informacje dotyczące zakończenia transkacji. Czyli jak zapłacić, na jakie konto, komu podać adres do wysyłki i ksero potwierdzenia wpłaty itp.


i jako że np. ja odwiedzam tylko wątek okienny warto byłoby później wszystkim wysłać PW o postaniu takiego wątku?

----------


## Redakcja

> Nie można. (ale niech Redakcja sama może powie, bo może jest mozliwość dorobienia, kto wie, nikt na wcześniejszych aukcjach nie pytał o takie rzeczy, było sprzedawane to co jet) 
> Sądzę, że w tym roku tak samo jest do wyboru tylko to co tam na fotkach widać i w ilości w jakiej jest wystawione. 
> *Halo Redakcjo jak to jest z tym teraz?* 
> Na koniec aukcji będzie otwarty odzielny watek gdzie będą podane wszystkie informacje dotyczące zakończenia transkacji. Czyli jak zapłacić, na jakie konto, komu podać adres do wysyłki i ksero potwierdzenia wpłaty itp.


Niestety, nie ma takiej możliwości. Wszystkie wystawione prace są w ilości sztuk jeden.

----------


## cronin

poproszę jeszcze :
20. Mikołaj "Damessa" - 30 zł 
30. Bombka "Krakowianka" - 30 zł

----------


## stary

3. Bombka "Pagoda" - cena wywoławcza - 20 zł
Daję 100 zł

----------


## AgnesK

> To ja dam za 24 (fioletowa bombka) dam 50zł
> Najgorsze jest to że jestem anonimowym hazardzistą


 :smile:  Więcej nam tu takich po-trze-ba :smile:

----------


## artmag

_9. Choinka "Gontem Kryta" - cena wywoławcza - 20 zł_ 
30 zł  

_10. Choinka "zielono mi" - cena wywoławcza - 20 zł_ 
30zł

----------


## sheenaz

23. Najpiękniejsza z klasy - 30 zł
25. Róża Pustyni - 50 zł
17. Orient Express - 40 zł 

Dzięki cronin za link  :smile:

----------


## Żelka

To ja poproszę nr. 22 za 30zł.

----------


## Żelka

_Piękną tradycją naszego forum jest licytacja prac dzieci z Ogniska Marymont._
_Zdjęcia prac już się pojawiły_
_Zatem licytację czas zacząć._

*Tutaj można zobaczyć zdjęcia wszystkich prac*
*Tutaj klikając na każdą nazwe, można obejrzeć odzielnie każdą pracę*

_Serdecznie zapraszamy_ 


_Stan licytacji: 1 530 zł_


*Licytowane przedmioty - jak zwykle piękne i oryginalne:*


_1. Mikołaje"Ludzie Chudego" kpl - cena Edzia - 40 zł_

_2. Mikołaje"Gang Olsena" kpl - cena wywoławcza - 20 zł_

_3. Bombka "Pagoda" - cena wywoławcza - stary - 100zł_

_4. Bombka "Złota Draża" - cena wywoławcza - AgnesK - 30zł_

_5. Anioł "Kto mi dał skrzydła?" - cena wywoławcza -AgnesK - 30zł_

_6. Anioł "Rudy Precelek" - cena wywoławcza - artmag - 30zł_

_7. Bombka "Wężykiem Jasiu, wężykiem" - cena wywoławcza jareko - 100zł_

_8. Bombka "Czerwony jak...." - cena - Zbigniew100 - 40 zł_ 

_9. Choinka "Gontem Kryta" - cena wywoławcza - artmag - 30 zł_

_10. Choinka "zielono mi" - cena wywoławcza - artmag - 30 zł_ 

_11. Bombka "Big Lebovsky" - cena - cronim - 40 zł_ 

_12. Drzewko "Do góry nogami" - cena - meg60 - 50 zł_ 

_13. Choinka "Biała Dama" - cena - ngel - 40 zł_ 

_14. Choinka "Zielony zawrót głowy" - cena wywoławcza - JAGODA51- 40 zł_ 

_15. Drzewko "Simpatico" - cena cronin - 30 zł_ 

_16. Choinka "Bombay" - cena tabaluga1 - 40 zł_ 

_17. Choinka "Orient Express" - cena wywoławcza - sheenaz- 40zł_ 

_18. Szyszka "Ale Szycha" - cena wywoławcza - 20 zł_ 

_19. Mikołaj "Zrobiony na szaro" - cena wywoławcza jareko - 100 zł_

_20. Mikołaj "Damessa" - cena wywoławcza -cronin - 30 zł_ 

_21. Mikołaj "Córka Wikinga" - cena wywoławcza - moniha - 50zł_

*22. Mikołaj "Zadziwiony" - cena wywoławcza - narendil* - *50 zł* 

_23. Bombka "Najpiękniejsza z klasy" - cena wywoławcza -sheenaz-30zł_

_24. Bombka "Purple Rain" - cena wywoławcza - Witek86 - 50zł_

_25. Bombka "Róża Pustyni" - cena wywoławcza - sheenaz - 50zł_ 

_26. Bombka "Greenpeace" - cena wywoławcza - Elfir - 30zł_

_27. Bombka "Guns n`Roses" - cena wywoławcza - jareko 100 zł_

_28. Bombka "Mandaryna" - cena wywoławcza - dorbie - 30zł_

_29. Bombka "Błękitna Laguna" - cena wywoławcza - verunia - 30zł_ 

_30. Bombka "Krakowianka" - cena wywoławcza -cronin - 30 zł_

_31. Choinka "Gwiazda Muratora - cena niebieska - 40 zł_ 

_32. Kartka świąteczna nr 1 - cena wywoławcza - 20 zł_ 

_33. Kartka świąteczna nr 2 - cena wywoławcza - 20 zł_ 

_34. Kartka świąteczna nr 3 - cena - Żelka - 30 zł_ 

_35. Kartka świąteczna nr 4 - cena wywoławcza - 20 zł_ 

_36. Kartka świąteczna nr 5 - cena Nefer - 50 zł_ 

_37. Kartka świąteczna nr 6 - cena swojaczka- 50 zł_ 

_38. Kartka świąteczna nr 7 - cena wywoławcza - 20 zł_ 

_39. Kartka świąteczna nr 8 - cena wywoławcza - 20 zł_ 

_40. Kartka świąteczna nr 9 - cena klaudiuszozo - 20 zł_ 

_41. Kartka świąteczna nr 10 - cena bwojtek- 50 zł_

----------


## cronin

Żelko popraw proszę  :smile: 
30. Bombka "Krakowianka" - 30 zł

----------


## Żelka

Poprawione, dziękujemy za pomoc!  :Smile:

----------


## jareko

Kochani Forumowicze
Sorki za ten wpis ale jedno mnie dziwi
Cel jest szczytny i wart wsparcia każdą kwotą
Czy zbiedniejemy jak zamiast podbijać cenę wyjściową o 10 zeta od razu wspomożemy Ognisko i dzieci niepełnosprawne kwotą konkretną?
Czy naprawdę będąc Was stać na budowę domu tak trudno zamiast 30 zeta wydać na dzieci 100?
Wszystkie pozycje powinny zostać przez nas kupione, nawet jeśli nam się nie podobają i później wylądują w koszu - liczy się odruch serca dla tych którym tylko w ten sposób jakoś pomóc możemy 
Sorki ale to moje zdanie, może Wam się nie podobać, ale sądzę, że minimalna suma jaką powinniśmy zebrać to 41x100 - czyli 4.100,- co i tak jest kroplą w morzu potrzeba takiego ośrodka

----------


## cronin

Nie podbijałam o 10 zeta tylko od początku dawałam więcej a Żelka tego nie zauważyła, stąd poprawka.
Też jestem zdania że wszystkie rzeczy powinny być kupione bo dzieciakom będzie przykro a za ile to już niestety kwestia domowego budżetu  :sad: 
Coś za mało rozpropagowana ta aukcja.

----------


## witek86

> Więcej nam tu takich po-trze-ba


Już wołam :big grin:

----------


## artmag

_Czy zbiedniejemy jak zamiast podbijać cenę wyjściową o 10 zeta od razu  wspomożemy Ognisko i dzieci niepełnosprawne kwotą konkretną?
Czy naprawdę będąc Was stać na budowę domu tak trudno zamiast 30 zeta wydać na dzieci 100?

_Myślę, ze każdy daje tyle, ile może*.*Nie nam to oceniać_._ liczy się dobra wola,może niektórzy wspierają po trochu kilka szczytnych celów? 
Natomiast aukcja powinna być podlinkowana do każdego tematu, lub informacja wysłana na PW do forumowiczów. Ja trafiłam tylko dzięki Franiowi, bo zaglądałam do Niego.

_Wszystkie pozycje powinny zostać przez nas kupione, nawet jeśli nam się nie podobają i później wylądują w koszu_ . Ja nie kupuję, żeby wyrzucić. Lepiej już wysłać im pieniądze na wsparcie,  bez zakupu.

----------


## swojaczka

Artmag popieram w całej rozpiętości Twoje zdanie i dziękuję,że je wyraziłaś. :smile:  Zbierałam się aby to zrobić ale obawiałam się że mnie "poniesie" :wink:

----------


## jareko

każdy ma prawo do własnej oceny pewnych wydarzeń
Moje zdanie się nie podoba ? 
Też macie do tego prawo by mieć inne

----------


## Żelka

Kochani, przypominam, że to wątek aukcyjny. 
Daje, kto ile może albo, kto ile chce, to nie jest temat do dyskusji, ważne, że jesteście i bardzo Wam dziękuję za to, że jesteście!!!
Nie jesteśmy tutaj po to aby zaglądać ludziom do kieszeni, ale po to by pomagać ile się da.
Niedawno na Frania aukcji pokazaliście ile możecie i mimo tego, że tam już nie mało wydaliście, to jesteście tutaj znowu – większość z Was! 
I za to można tylko dziękować! 
A teraz prosimy wszystkich by pozytywnie myśleć i reklamować aukcję gdzie się da. Czasu coraz mniej. Razem damy rady!

----------


## klaudiuszozo

40. Daję 20 zł  :smile:

----------


## EDZIA

Trochę pospamowałam i zgodnie z sugestiami polinkowałam licytację w najpoczytniejszych działach na Forum.

Kochani aukcja prowadzona jest już na naszym forum po raz szósty i nigdy nie zawiedliście...mam nadzieję, ze i tym razem tak będzie i wszystkie przedmioty znajdą swoich nabywców a pieniążków wystarczy na wspaniałe ferie zimowe dla tych dzieci doświadczonych przez los. Pamiętajmy, że oprócz pieniędzy ważny jest też i inny aspekt - poczucie dzieci, że ich prace mają wartość konkretną, że jest nimi zainteresowanie i nie dopuśćmy do tego, żeby jakiś przedmiot nie został wylicytowany.
Jestescie WSPANIALI I WIEM, ŻE MOŻNA NA WAS LICZYĆ i za to Wam *SERDECZNIE DZIĘKUJĘ!!!*

Dlatego gorąco zapraszam do licytacji.

----------


## EDZIA

Ludzie Chudego - 40 zł.

----------


## meg60

drzewko nr 12 " Do góry nogami" za 50zł - proszę!!!

----------


## EDZIA

> drzewko nr 12 " Do góry nogami" za 50zł - proszę!!!


 :hug: - dziękuję

----------


## narendil

Poproszę  :smile: 

22. Mikołaj "Zadziwiony" - 50 zł

----------


## EDZIA

> Poproszę 
> 
> 22. Mikołaj "Zadziwiony" - 50 zł


Prosisz - masz :smile: 
I zaczęła się prawdziwa licytacja - podbijanie

Prawie okragła sumka 1500 zł

----------


## Żelka

_poproszę Edziu_ 
*34. Kartka świąteczna nr 3 - cena wywoławcza - Żelka - 30zł*

----------


## EDZIA

> _poproszę Edziu_ 
> *34. Kartka świąteczna nr 3 - cena wywoławcza - Żelka - 30zł*


Aleś mnie zaskoczyła Żelko... :smile:  :smile:  :smile: 

Kochana z największą przyjemnościa przybijam dla Ciebie kartkę świąteczną nr 3 :yes: 

Wiesz jaka to radość jak licytacja się _kręci_...

----------


## Redakcja

*Kochani, przekazuję pozdrowienia i świąteczne życzenia z Ogniska Marymont. Byłem dzisiaj na Wigilii Ogniskowej. Ile wzruszeń, ile łez, radości, emocji - aż szkoda że Was tam nie było (trzeba to za rok naprawić). Piękne wrażliwe dzieci i prawdziwi dorośli, którzy kochają swoją pracę. Jest sens naszej zbiórki. 
Nie zawiedźmy młodych artystów. Ile kto może; szanowny Jareko jak zawsze od serca mówi, ale i 20 złotych się liczy. A tradycją jest licytacja, czyli kto da więcej... 

Za Choinkę "Gwiazda Muratora" -* *100 zł*  

_Andrzej Papliński, administrator forum_

----------


## ngel

skoro nikt się nie chce ze mną licytować to podbijam biała choinkę z 40 na 50 pln  :wink: 

Jareko wiem co miałeś na mysli ale weź poprawkę na to, że jest grudzien i wszelkich akcji charytatywnych jest naprawdę masa a budżet tylko jeden  :wink:

----------


## bwojtek

To wezmę jeszcze _40. Kartka świąteczna nr 9 - cena wywoławcza - 20 zł_ za 50zł.

----------


## jareko

> *Kochani, przekazuję pozdrowienia i świąteczne życzenia z Ogniska Marymont. Byłem dzisiaj na Wigilii Ogniskowej. Ile wzruszeń, ile łez, radości, emocji - aż szkoda że Was tam nie było (trzeba to za rok naprawić). Piękne wrażliwe dzieci i prawdziwi dorośli, którzy kochają swoją pracę. Jest sens naszej zbiórki. 
> Nie zawiedźmy młodych artystów. Ile kto może; szanowny Jareko jak zawsze od serca mówi, ale i 20 złotych się liczy. A tradycją jest licytacja, czyli kto da więcej... 
> 
> Za Choinkę "Gwiazda Muratora" -* *100 zł*  
> 
> _Andrzej Papliński, administrator forum_


jak licytacja to licytacja - przebijam  :smile:  - 110 ,- PLN

----------


## anSi

Choinka orient ekspress - 50  :smile:

----------


## Redakcja

Z Jareko trudno będzie wygrać  :wink: 

Choinka "Gwiazda Muratora" 120 zł

----------


## Żelka

_Piękną tradycją naszego forum jest licytacja prac dzieci z Ogniska Marymont._
_Zdjęcia prac już się pojawiły_
_Zatem licytację czas zacząć._

*Tutaj można zobaczyć zdjęcia wszystkich prac*
*Tutaj klikając na każdą nazwe, można obejrzeć odzielnie każdą pracę*

_Serdecznie zapraszamy_ 


_Stan licytacji: 1 790 zł_


*Licytowane przedmioty - jak zwykle piękne i oryginalne:*


_1. Mikołaje"Ludzie Chudego" kpl - cena Edzia - 40 zł_

_2. Mikołaje"Gang Olsena" kpl - cena wywoławcza - Ewa D 40zł_ 

_3. Bombka "Pagoda" - cena wywoławcza - stary - 100zł_

_4. Bombka "Złota Draża" - cena wywoławcza - AgnesK - 30zł_

_5. Anioł "Kto mi dał skrzydła?" - cena wywoławcza -AgnesK - 30zł_

_6. Anioł "Rudy Precelek" - cena wywoławcza - artmag - 30zł_

_7. Bombka "Wężykiem Jasiu, wężykiem" - cena wywoławcza jareko - 100zł_

_8. Bombka "Czerwony jak...." - cena - Zbigniew100 - 40 zł_ 

_9. Choinka "Gontem Kryta" - cena wywoławcza - artmag - 30 zł_

_10. Choinka "zielono mi" - cena wywoławcza - artmag - 30 zł_ 

_11. Bombka "Big Lebovsky" - cena - cronim - 40 zł_ 

_12. Drzewko "Do góry nogami" - cena - meg60 - 50 zł_ 

_13. Choinka "Biała Dama" - cena - pelargonia - 60 zł_ 

_14. Choinka "Zielony zawrót głowy" - cena wywoławcza - JAGODA51- 40 zł_ 

_15. Drzewko "Simpatico" - cena cronin - 30 zł_ 

_16. Choinka "Bombay" - cena tabaluga1- 40 zł_ 

_17. Choinka "Orient Express" - cena wywoławcza -niebieska - 60zł_ 

_18. Szyszka "Ale Szycha" - cena wywoławcza - 20 zł_ 

_19. Mikołaj "Zrobiony na szaro" - cena wywoławcza jareko - 100 zł_

_20. Mikołaj "Damessa" - cena wywoławcza -cronin - 30 zł_ 

_21. Mikołaj "Córka Wikinga" - cena wywoławcza - moniha - 50zł_

*22. Mikołaj "Zadziwiony" - cena wywoławcza - narendil* - *50 zł* 

_23. Bombka "Najpiękniejsza z klasy" - cena wywoławcza -sheenaz-30zł_

_24. Bombka "Purple Rain" - cena wywoławcza - Witek86 - 50zł_

_25. Bombka "Róża Pustyni" - cena wywoławcza - sheenaz - 50zł_ 

_26. Bombka "Greenpeace" - cena wywoławcza - Elfir - 30zł_

_27. Bombka "Guns n`Roses" - cena wywoławcza - jareko 100 zł_

_28. Bombka "Mandaryna" - cena wywoławcza - dorbie - 30zł_

_29. Bombka "Błękitna Laguna" - cena wywoławcza - verunia - 30zł_ 

_30. Bombka "Krakowianka" - cena wywoławcza -cronin - 30 zł_

_31. Choinka "Gwiazda Muratora - cena jareko- 130zł_ 

_32. Kartka świąteczna nr 1 - cena wywoławcza - anSi-30zł_ 

_33. Kartka świąteczna nr 2 - cena wywoławcza - 20 zł_ 

_34. Kartka świąteczna nr 3 - cena - Żelka - 30 zł_ 

_35. Kartka świąteczna nr 4 - cena wywoławcza - 20 zł_ 

_36. Kartka świąteczna nr 5 - cena Nefer - 50 zł_ 

_37. Kartka świąteczna nr 6 - cena swojaczka- 50 zł_ 

_38. Kartka świąteczna nr 7 - cena wywoławcza - Samar 30 zł_ 

_39. Kartka świąteczna nr 8 - cena wywoławcza - 20 zł_ 

_40. Kartka świąteczna nr 9 - cena bwojtek- 50 zł_ 

_41. Kartka świąteczna nr 10 - cena bwojtek- 50 zł_

----------


## jareko

> Z Jareko trudno będzie wygrać 
> 
> Choinka "Gwiazda Muratora" 120 zł


podbijam : 130,-

----------


## niebieska

Skoro o moją choinkę taka zacięta walka, poproszę - orient ekspress - 60 zł

----------


## jareko

a powalcz z nami  :smile:

----------


## niebieska

> a powalcz z nami


Hmmm, może chwilowo się wstrzymam.

Ale kto wie, gdzie dwoch sie bije tam trzeci korzysta

----------


## jareko

istotny jest rzut na taśmę tuż przed zakończeniem licytacji  :smile:  
a swoją drogą - kiedy jej zamknięcie ?

----------


## niebieska

> istotny jest rzut na taśmę tuż przed zakończeniem licytacji  
> a swoją drogą - kiedy jej zamknięcie ?


18.12. godz. 22.00 :smile: 

I tego trochę się obawiam, czy dam radę być na Forum

----------


## Ewa D.

Ja tu nowa,ale kiedyś musi być pierwszy raz.
Stawiam 40zł za GANG OLSENA pozdrawiam Ewa

----------


## anSi

kartka nr 1 - 30  :smile:

----------


## pelargonia

Choinka "Biała dama" /poz.13/    60 zł.

----------


## Redakcja

W serwisach prasowych w internecie ukazała się taka oto miła dla forum notka:

*Forumowicze pomagają 
*
Użytkownicy Forum MURATORA (forum.muratordom.pl), największa w polskim internecie społeczność budujących domy, nie tylko dzielą się doświadczeniami o budowaniu, ale również inicjują wiele akcji charytatywnych. Jedna z nich to trwająca właśnie na forum aukcja ozdób i kartek świątecznych, która pomoże dzieciom wyjechać na zimowe ferie.

Licytacja prac wykonanych przez dzieci z Ogniska Pracy Pozaszkolnej „Marymont” odbywa się na Forum MURATORA od sześciu lat, zawsze w okresie przedświątecznym. Dzieci z placówki przygotowują choinki z makaronu, bombki, niezwykłe kartki świąteczne i anioły. To prawdziwe dzieła sztuki.
„Nie chodzi tylko o dofinansowanie ferii” – mówi Marta Dąbrowska, kierownik Ogniska Marymont. „Udział w tym przedsięwzięciu daje dzieciom możliwość poznania wartości pracy i wielką satysfakcję z samodzielnie zarobionych pieniędzy” – dodaje.
W historii Forum.muratordom.pl zapisało się wiele udanych aukcji. Początek tradycji sięga 2004 roku, kiedy to forumowicze usłyszeli o czteroletniej Nikoli z Puław. Dziewczynka traciła słuch i mogła go odzyskać tylko dzięki bardzo kosztownym implantom. Odzew był natychmiastowy. Dziś Nikola ma 11 lat i pamięta o forum – przysyła kartki ze swojego świata pełnego dźwięków. Potem były kolejne aukcje – dla niepełnosprawnej Bogusi, dla –Tomka – forumowego guru – który dochodzi do siebie po wylewie, dla Stefka, syna forumowej Żelki i dla Rafała z Podkarpacia – na ich rehabilitację, a także dla powodzian.
Wyjątkowość akcji charytatywnych na Forum MURATORA polega na tym, że to często sami forumowicze wychodzą z inicjatywą pomocy. Wymiana doświadczeń związanych z budową domu okazuje się solidnym fundamentem takich akcji. 
„Aukcje są zawsze wielkim świętem na forum. Widać wtedy, jak wirtualna społeczność jest realna i wrażliwa. Zdarzały się sytuacje, że ktoś wystawiał na aukcji okna do całego domu, aby pomóc, czasem deklarowano wpłaty nawet 800 złotych. W roli fantów pojawia się tradycyjnie dużo nalewek i różnych artystycznych rękodzieł. Jedna z uczestniczek wystawiła nawet na aukcji ręce, którymi może posprzątać dom. Licytację wygrał mąż” – wspomina Andrzej Papliński, animator Forum MURATORA.
W listopadzie tego roku hasłem „Nowe uszka dla Franiuszka”, forumowicze zbierali pieniądze na aparaty słuchowe dla 2,5-letniego Franka. Potrzebne było 8 tys. zł, zebrano 10 500 zł (pierwsza zbiórka po przyjściu na świat wcześniaka zakończyła się kwotą 11 609 zł i 20 dolarów).
„Dziękuję! Może to zabrzmi egoistycznie, ale jakoś dziwnie mam wrażenie, że zgarnęłam z tej aukcji więcej dobrego niż sam Franio. Sama świadomość istnienia takich wspaniałych ludzi dodaje skrzydeł” – zwierza się jedna z forumowiczek, biorących udział w aukcji.

# # #

Forum MURATORA to największe forum budowlane w Polsce – istnieje od 2001 roku, skupia głównie młodych ludzi, budujących dom i dyskutujących o życiu codziennym. Ma 162 tys. zarejestrowanych użytkowników, działających w 2870 grupach lokalnych w całej Polsce. Liczba postów na forum dochodzi do 5 milionów. Forumowicze prowadzą prawie 3 tysiące blogów*. 

Źródło: Forum MURATORA

----------


## EDZIA

> _Witam_
> _Drzewko "Do góry nogami" - za 50 zł poproszę_


Basiu,

Tylko za 50 zł - meg60 już licytowała to drzewko.

----------


## Samar

Kartka świąteczna nr 7 30 zł na dobry początek

----------


## witek86

18,33,35,39 jesli do teraz nikt ich nie podbił to prosze podbic do 30zł 
A co to o bombke nikt nie walczy :smile: 
Mamy klientke dla której co roku robimy składke no ale głupio by było jak by zostały jakieś niewylicytowane!

----------


## EDZIA

_Piękną tradycją naszego forum jest licytacja prac dzieci z Ogniska Marymont._
_Zdjęcia prac już się pojawiły_
_Zatem licytację czas zacząć._

*Tutaj można zobaczyć zdjęcia wszystkich prac*
*Tutaj klikając na każdą nazwe, można obejrzeć odzielnie każdą pracę*

_Serdecznie zapraszamy_ 


_Stan licytacji: 2 110 zł_


*Licytowane przedmioty - jak zwykle piękne i oryginalne:*


_1. Mikołaje"Ludzie Chudego" kpl - cena Edzia -50 zł_

_2. Mikołaje"Gang Olsena" kpl - cena wywoławcza - Ewa D 40zł_ 

_3. Bombka "Pagoda" - cena wywoławcza - stary - 100zł_

_4. Bombka "Złota Draża" - cena wywoławcza - AgnesK - 50zł_

_5. Anioł "Kto mi dał skrzydła?" - cena wywoławcza -AgnesK - 50zł_

_6. Anioł "Rudy Precelek" - cena wywoławcza - artmag - 30zł_

_7. Bombka "Wężykiem Jasiu, wężykiem" - cena wywoławcza jareko - 100zł_

_8. Bombka "Czerwony jak...." - cena - Zbigniew100 - 40 zł_ 

_9. Choinka "Gontem Kryta" - cena wywoławcza - artmag - 30 zł_

_10. Choinka "zielono mi" - cena wywoławcza - artmag - 30 zł_ 

_11. Bombka "Big Lebovsky" - cena - cronim - 40 zł_ 

_12. Drzewko "Do góry nogami" - cena - basiah2 - 70 zł_ 

_13. Choinka "Biała Dama" - cena - pelargonia - 60 zł_ 

_14. Choinka "Zielony zawrót głowy" - cena - Jagoda 51- 70 zł_ 

_15. Drzewko "Simpatico" - cena cronin - 30 zł_ 

_16. Choinka "Bombay" - cena tabaluga1- 40 zł_ 

_17. Choinka "Orient Express" - cena wywoławcza -niebieska - 60zł_ 

_18. Szyszka "Ale Szycha" - cena witek86 - 30 zł_ 

_19. Mikołaj "Zrobiony na szaro" - cena wywoławcza jareko - 100 zł_

_20. Mikołaj "Damessa" - cena wywoławcza -cronin - 30 zł_ 

_21. Mikołaj "Córka Wikinga" - cena wywoławcza - moniha - 50zł_

*22. Mikołaj "Zadziwiony" - cena wywoławcza - narendil* - *50 zł* 

_23. Bombka "Najpiękniejsza z klasy" - cena wywoławcza -sheenaz-30zł_

_24. Bombka "Purple Rain" - cena wywoławcza - Witek86 - 50zł_

_25. Bombka "Róża Pustyni" - cena wywoławcza - sheenaz - 50zł_ 

_26. Bombka "Greenpeace" - cena wywoławcza - Elfir - 30zł_

_27. Bombka "Guns n`Roses" - cena wywoławcza - jareko 100 zł_

_28. Bombka "Mandaryna" - cena wywoławcza - cronin - 50zł_

_29. Bombka "Błękitna Laguna" - cena wywoławcza - verunia - 30zł_ 

_30. Bombka "Krakowianka" - cena wywoławcza -dziewcze - 50 zł_

_31. Choinka "Gwiazda Muratora - cena Redakcja- 170zł_ 

_32. Kartka świąteczna nr 1 - cena wywoławcza - anSi-30zł_ 

_33. Kartka świąteczna nr 2 - cena witek86 - 30 zł_ 

_34. Kartka świąteczna nr 3 - cena - Żelka - 30 zł_ 

_35. Kartka świąteczna nr 4 - cena witek86 - 30 zł_ 

_36. Kartka świąteczna nr 5 - cena Nefer - 50 zł_ 

_37. Kartka świąteczna nr 6 - cena swojaczka- 50 zł_ 

_38. Kartka świąteczna nr 7 - cena wywoławcza - Samar 30 zł_ 

_39. Kartka świąteczna nr 8 - cena witek86 - 30 zł_ 

_40. Kartka świąteczna nr 9 - cena bwojtek- 50 zł_ 

_41. Kartka świąteczna nr 10 - cena bwojtek- 50 zł_

----------


## EDZIA

> 18,33,35,39 jesli do teraz nikt ich nie podbił to prosze podbic do 30zł 
> A co to o bombke nikt nie walczy
> Mamy klientke dla której co roku robimy składke no ale głupio by było jak by zostały jakieś niewylicytowane!


 
Witku, aleś zaszalał - dusza hazardzisty się odezwała :wink: 
Dziękujemy pięknie- :wiggle:

----------


## EDZIA

> już się poprawiam - 70 zł poproszę 
> (sprawdzałam na 1 stronie i stąd moja pomyłka)
> 
> drzewko do góry nogami oczywiście


Basiu,
Domyśliłam się, że sprawdzałaś stan na pierwszej stronie :wink: .
Zmobilizowałaś mnie do aktualizacji pierwszego wpisu :roll eyes:

----------


## meg60

no to po drzewku....... :sad:  ale co tam  -  " zielony zawrót głowy " za 50zł - poproszę!

----------


## EDZIA

> no to po drzewku....... ale co tam - " zielony zawrót głowy " za 50zł - poproszę!


Brawo *meg60*..ciekawe co *Jagoda* na to ?

----------


## JAGODA 51

Jak to co  Zelony zawrót głowy za  60 zł. poproszę.

----------


## jareko

> podbijam : 130,-


Redakcja wymięka ?  :wink:

----------


## EDZIA

> Jak to co Zelony zawrót głowy za 60 zł. poproszę.


Brawo !!*Jagoda*

----------


## EDZIA

Kochani wspaniale, że wszystkie przedmioty znalazły właścicieli to bardzo ważne, ale fajnie by też było sumkę z licytacji do 2tyś podbić.
Wielki szacun dla osób, które brały udział w licytacji dla Dzielnego Franka a i teraz dzielnie walczą....SERDECZNIE DZIĘKUJĘ

----------


## meg60

> Jak to co  Zelony zawrót głowy za  60 zł. poproszę.



 :tongue:  :wink:  65zł , a co!!!! zaszaleję!!! oczywiście Zielony zawrót głowy poproszę !!!!

----------


## AgnesK

Edziu, ja też dziękuję :smile: 
I dlatego nasze licytacje (nr 4 i 5) po 5 dyszek proszę :smile:

----------


## EDZIA

No to i ja do 5 dyszek Mikołajki podbijam a co!

----------


## JAGODA 51

To ja 70 za Zielony zawrót głowy.
Niestety znów nie niepowiodło się z cytatami , jestem niereformowalna.

----------


## Redakcja

Za Gwiazdę Muratora 140 zł  :smile:

----------


## EDZIA

Oooo!!!, czyli Redakcja nie odpuszcza :wiggle: 
Brawo!!! :roll eyes:

----------


## jareko

> Za Gwiazdę Muratora 140 zł


podbijam - 150

----------


## Redakcja

Za Gwiazdę Muratora 170 zł

----------


## dziewcze

*cronim* nie za dużo masz tych fantów  :wink:   poprosze 'krakowiankę' za 50 zł  :smile:  

_30. Bombka "Krakowianka" - cena - dziewcze - 50zł_

----------


## cronin

A proszę Cię bardzo  :smile: 
To ja w zamian poproszę:
28. Bombka "Mandaryna" - 50zł

----------


## Żelka

_Piękną tradycją naszego forum jest licytacja prac dzieci z Ogniska Marymont._
_Zdjęcia prac już się pojawiły_
_Zatem licytację czas zacząć._

*Tutaj można zobaczyć zdjęcia wszystkich prac*
*Tutaj klikając na każdą nazwe, można obejrzeć odzielnie każdą pracę*

_Serdecznie zapraszamy_ 


_Stan licytacji: 2 360 zł_


*Licytowane przedmioty - jak zwykle piękne i oryginalne:*


_1. Mikołaje"Ludzie Chudego" kpl - cena Edzia -50 zł_

_2. Mikołaje"Gang Olsena" kpl - cena wywoławcza - Ewa D 40zł_ 

_3. Bombka "Pagoda" - cena wywoławcza - stary - 100zł_

_4. Bombka "Złota Draża" - cena wywoławcza - AgnesK - 50zł_

_5. Anioł "Kto mi dał skrzydła?" - cena wywoławcza -AgnesK - 50zł_

_6. Anioł "Rudy Precelek" - cena wywoławcza - Edzia - 50zł_

_7. Bombka "Wężykiem Jasiu, wężykiem" - cena wywoławcza jareko - 100zł_

_8. Bombka "Czerwony jak...." - cena - Zbigniew100 - 40 zł_ 

_9. Choinka "Gontem Kryta" - cena wywoławcza - Żelka - 40 zł_

_10. Choinka "zielono mi" - cena wywoławcza - artmag - 30 zł_ 

_11. Bombka "Big Lebovsky" - cena - cronim - 40 zł_ 

_12. Drzewko "Do góry nogami" - cena - tereska77 - 80 zł_ 

_13. Choinka "Biała Dama" - cena - pelargonia - 60 zł_ 

_14. Choinka "Zielony zawrót głowy" - cena - Jagoda 51- 70 zł_ 

_15. Drzewko "Simpatico" - cena cronin - 30 zł_ 

_16. Choinka "Bombay" - cena sheenaz- 60 zł_ 

_17. Choinka "Orient Express" - cena wywoławcza -niebieska - 60zł_ 

_18. Szyszka "Ale Szycha" - cena witek86 - 30 zł_ 

_19. Mikołaj "Zrobiony na szaro" - cena wywoławcza jareko - 100 zł_

_20. Mikołaj "Damessa" - cena wywoławcza -cronin - 30 zł_ 

_21. Mikołaj "Córka Wikinga" - cena wywoławcza - moniha - 50zł_

*22. Mikołaj "Zadziwiony" - cena wywoławcza - narendil* - *50 zł* 

_23. Bombka "Najpiękniejsza z klasy" - cena wywoławcza -sheenaz-30zł_

_24. Bombka "Purple Rain" - cena wywoławcza - Witek86 - 50zł_

_25. Bombka "Róża Pustyni" - cena wywoławcza - sheenaz - 50zł_ 

_26. Bombka "Greenpeace" - cena wywoławcza - Elfir - 30zł_

_27. Bombka "Guns n`Roses" - cena wywoławcza - jareko 100 zł_

_28. Bombka "Mandaryna" - cena wywoławcza - cronin - 50zł_

_29. Bombka "Błękitna Laguna" - cena wywoławcza - sheenaz - 50zł_ 

_30. Bombka "Krakowianka" - cena wywoławcza -dziewcze - 50 zł_

_31. Choinka "Gwiazda Muratora - cena Redakcja - 230zł_ 

_32. Kartka świąteczna nr 1 - cena wywoławcza - anSi-30zł_ 

_33. Kartka świąteczna nr 2 - cena witek86 - 30 zł_ 

_34. Kartka świąteczna nr 3 - cena - bwojtek - 40 zł_ 

_35. Kartka świąteczna nr 4 - cena witek86 - 30 zł_ 

_36. Kartka świąteczna nr 5 - cena Nefer - 50 zł_ 

_37. Kartka świąteczna nr 6 - cena swojaczka- 50 zł_ 

_38. Kartka świąteczna nr 7 - cena wywoławcza - Samar 30 zł_ 

_39. Kartka świąteczna nr 8 - cena witek86 - 30 zł_ 

_40. Kartka świąteczna nr 9 - cena bwojtek- 50 zł_ 

_41. Kartka świąteczna nr 10 - cena bwojtek- 50 zł_

----------


## jareko

> Za Gwiazdę Muratora 170 zł


podbijam : 180.-

----------


## tereska77

12. Drzewko "Do góry nogami"-  80zl

----------


## Żelka

*Redakcjo* dlaczego nasza *cronin* nie ma jeszcze "forumowicz wielki sercem"?  :ohmy:  To jeszcze z Frania aukcji Jej się należy. Prosimy to naprawić, bo wszyscy mieli dostać "tytuł".
A tak w ogóle kto jeszcze nie dostał, przyznać się.  :wiggle:

----------


## Redakcja

> *Redakcjo* dlaczego nasza *cronin* nie ma jeszcze "forumowicz wielki sercem"?  To jeszcze z Frania aukcji Jej się należy. Prosimy to naprawić, bo wszyscy mieli dostać "tytuł".
> A tak w ogóle kto jeszcze nie dostał, przyznać się.


Naprawione  :smile:

----------


## Żelka

Dziękujemy!  :wiggle:

----------


## sheenaz

16. Choinka "Bombay" - 60 zł
29. Bombka "Błękitna Laguna" - 50zł

----------


## bwojtek

Szału jakoś na tej aukcji nie ma  :sad: 
W takim prazie podbijam:
_34. Kartka świąteczna nr 3 - cena - bwojtek - 40 zł_

----------


## Żelka

*9. Choinka "Gontem Kryta" - cena wywoławcza - Żelka  - 40 zł*

----------


## Żelka

*Redakcjo* prosimy jeszcze o dodanie tytułu dla froumowiczów z aukcji Frania. pominięto jeszcze

*ol(g)a
gabriela*
*jannasia*
*amonite*
*senmon*
*Paula_71*
*asiulkowo*
*XX*
*casamia*
*PBebnirz*

Jakby jeszcze ktoś się odnalazł, to damy Redakcji znać.  :wink:

----------


## Redakcja

Za Gwiazdę Muratora 190 zł

*Ostanie godziny. Wynik chyba jest niezły, ale końcówka może będzie jak zwykle emocjonująca?*

----------


## jareko

> Za Gwiazdę Muratora 190 zł
> 
> *Ostanie godziny. Wynik chyba jest niezły, ale końcówka może będzie jak zwykle emocjonująca?*


podbiłam do 200

----------


## Redakcja

No Kochani, ostatnie 10 minut. Szansa na wygraną - kto jeszcze chce wygrać.

A miedza i tak jest nasza  :smile: . Za Za Gwiazdę Muratora 210 zł

----------


## EDZIA

Zaraz pewnie jareko się zjawi :cool: 

Słowo się rzekło - 50 zł za Rudego Precelka :wink:

----------


## jareko

Niestety jareko się spóźnił przez nasza telefonie komórkową nie miał dostępu do sieci  :sad:  a oczywiście przebiłby Redakcje. 220 ale chyba już po ptokach  :sad:

----------


## Redakcja

230 i finał :smile:

----------


## EDZIA

Koniec licytacji!!!!

Gratuluję Redakcji wygranej w tym zaciętym pojedynku :roll eyes:

----------


## Redakcja

*Tradycyjnie podziękowania dla wszystkich Wspaniałych Uczestników. Dziękujemy. A prace były naprawdę piękne. Zobaczycie, jak je otrzymacie - to dzieła sztuki.
*

----------


## jareko

Świadomość kleski z jednej strony ale z drugiej uśmiech na twarzy ze powalczyliśmy dla dobra dzieci niepełnosprawnych.
Redakcjo gratuluje wygranej i cieszę się ogromnie ze do takiej-niemałej zresztą sumy-walczyliśmy  :smile:

----------


## Żelka

Dziękujemy i czekamy na namiary do wpłaty. :wink:

----------


## Redakcja

> Świadomość kleski z jednej strony ale z drugiej uśmiech na twarzy ze powalczyliśmy dla dobra dzieci niepełnosprawnych.
> Redakcjo gratuluje wygranej i cieszę się ogromnie ze do takiej-niemałej zresztą sumy-walczyliśmy


Też podziękowania. Wygrać z Jareko nie jest łatwo...

----------


## Redakcja

*Jutro podamy numer konta do wpłat na rzecz Ogniska. A już dziś prosimy Zwycięzców o adres, pod który wysłać wylicytowaną pracę. (I nr telefonu - bo wysyłamy kurierem.)

Odbiór osobisty mile widziany - ul. Dęblińska 6 Warszawa (przez cały dzień). Gratisowo najnowszy numer Muratora 1/2012. (Prosimy o prywatną wiadomość do Redakcja - umówimy się.) 

 
*

----------


## Redakcja

Dane do przelewów:

 Stowarzyszenie Twórczych Pedagogów "STARA 4"
 Nr konta 50 1240 1138 1111 0010 3585 3126 

 koniecznie z dopiskiem: *Darowizna Ognisko „Marymont”*

*W odpowiedzi na pytania:
*_Potwierdzenie można przesłać pod adres [email protected], ale nie jest to konieczne._

----------


## Redakcja

*Podziękowania z Ogniska:*

*OGNISKO "MARYMONT"
Zespołu Ognisk Wychowawczych
im. Kazimierza Lisieckiego  "Dziadka"
01-640 Warszawa ul. J.Ch. Paska 10                       www.zow.pl                                          tel./fax.0-22- 832-16-73 


								        Warszawa 19.12.2011.



Kochani,


Bardzo dziękujemy za, to, co dla nas zrobiliście, kwota 2360 zł jest oszałamiająca. Na pewno wystarczy na nasze wymarzone ferie zimowe. Po raz kolejny przekonaliśmy się, że „forumowa społeczność” ma wielkie serce i jest gotowa pomagać mimo wszystko. Jesteśmy wzruszenie Waszą hojnością i docenieniem pracy, jaką nasi podopieczni włożyli w przygotowanie ozdób. 
W nadchodzące Święta nich się spełnią Wasze Bożonarodzeniowe życzenia te trudne i łatwe do spełnienia. Niech się spełnią te duże i małe, mówione głośno lub niemówione wcale.


Marta Dąbrowska 
z kadrą i wychowankami 
Ogniska „Marymont”*

----------


## cronin

Przelew na 150 zł wysłany (mam gdzieś wysłać potwierdzenie?) za nr> 11, 15, 20, 28. A może można odebrać osobiście , żeby nie robić kłopotu z przesyłką?

----------


## cronin

To ja chętnie odbiorę osobiście, niestety numer styczniowy zdążyłam już zakupić  :sad:

----------


## Żelka

Przelwe poszedł! Dziękuję pięknie za możliwość brania udziału w aukcji! Pozdrowienia!

----------


## artmag

Przelew poszedł, mail z potwierdzeniem też

Dziękuję i pozdrawiam artmag :wiggle:

----------


## tereska77

przelew poszedl :smile: 

pozdrawiam :bye:

----------


## AgnesK

I nas przelew poszedł wczoraj :smile: 
A karki z licytacji z ub lat wysłalismy w tym roku :smile: 

Do przyszłoroczej akcji :bye:

----------


## JAGODA 51

Ja też dziś przelałam pieniążki. 
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## anSi

Przelew zrobiłam właśnie przed chwilą  :smile:

----------


## Redakcja

prosimy o adres  :smile:

----------


## anSi

Już*wysłałam adres. Nawet dwa razy  :smile:

----------


## witek86

Wiem że bombka jest moja i kilka innych drobiazgów o które nie miałem z kim licytować ale ważne że wszystko zostało sprzedane!
Przelew wysłany i czekam na fanty :smile: 
Pozdrawiam i za rok trzeba mocniej akcje rozpromować i zrobić wczesniej (ale to moja skromne zdanie)

----------


## Redakcja

Wysyłamy kurierem, powinno dojść przed świętami. Podawajcie nr telefonu, by kurier mógł powiadomić o przesyłce.

----------


## narendil

Pochorowałam się i zupełnie mi z głowy licytacja wyleciała  :sad: 
Przepraszam za opóźnienie. Przelew idzie dzisiaj.

----------


## niebieska

Informuję, że piękna olbrzymia choinka Orient Express przed chwilą zawitał/a u mnie.
Dziękuję serdecznie.
Rzeczywiście w realu te przedmioty jeszcze piękniejszy niż na zdjęciu. :smile:

----------


## AgnesK

Przecudna bombka i aniołek przed chwilą zjawiły się w naszym domu :smile: 
Jak pisze niebieska - są o wiele piękniejsze niz w rzeczywistości!
Dziękujemy! :smile:

----------


## Żelka

Do mnie też dotarła choineczka i jest prześliczna! Piękniejsza niż na zdjęciu!!! Takie małe cacko! 
Dziękuję bardzo i zdrowych i wesołych Świąt dla Wszystkich z Ogniska Marymont!

----------


## Ewa D.

Przelew właśnie  poszedł,bardzo serdecznie pozdrawiam. Adres E.Dubaj ul.Wopistów 7 Koszalin

----------


## artmag

Dzisiaj dostałam choinkę "Zielono mi", jest przepiękna  :yes: .

Bardzo dziękuję Autorowi/om bo na pewno kosztowała wiele pracy, ale sprawiła mi ogromną przyjemność  :hug:   - jest dopracowana w każdym szczególe, fantazyjna i wniosła "świąteczną atmosferę" do domu.

Bardzo dziękuję Redakcji, za organizację aukcji i sprawną przesyłkę.

Życzę Wszystkim WESOŁYCH ŚWIĄT  :big lol:

----------


## JAGODA 51

Dziś do mnie też dotarła przesyłka, tak jak moje poprzedniczki potwierdzam , przedmioty licytowane w realu są piękniejsze, moja szczególnie choinka"Zielony zawrót głowy " dziękuję.
Wesołych Świąt i Szczęśliwego Nowego Roku.

----------


## moniha

I do mnie tez dotarła wczoraj przesyłka. 
Córa wikinga jest naprawde ładana i przepieknie zdobi mieszkanko swiatecznie.
widac ze ktos sie napracowal.
Pozdrawiam, dziekuje i Wesolych Swiat zycze.

----------


## bwojtek

Wczoraj wieczorem kurier dostarczył wylicytowane kartki. Oni powinni zająć się chyba masową produkcją! Są w pełni profesjonalnie wykonane!

Pozdrawiam tą drogą twórców i całą Redakcję!

----------


## witek86

też miałem kuriera dziś  :smile:  wszystko rewelacyjne! a myślalem ze ozdoby beda na nastepne świeta a tu prosze :smile:

----------


## witek86

tylko Wojtku chyba za mało licytowalismy bo nie mamy "forumowicz wielkim sercem" :big tongue:

----------

